# How do you approach him?



## Butterfly1014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok I'm just not sure if I am having a moment but I do think that all avenues should be used before giving up on a marriage. My H and I haven't really spoken except for a heated argument when he said it was over. He is staying with his parents and our son is with myself and I at our house. His mother told me to give him sometime and space but I don't really know what to do. He has came to get our son four times in the month since he has been gone and every time he does he acts up wants his Dad home, he is autistic and hates change. I really don't even know how to approach the conversation to either trying to R (which I would rather try) but have plan b ready D. I have know idea how to do that. His family has money and I guess the only smart thing I did was copy his self employment ledger he keeps his paid jobs in bc he took everything else. Some of the things that I have read on hear scare me.


----------



## Jessa72 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello,
I'm new here also, and feel like I'm in such a mess, I'm probably not the person to give ANY advice on marriage. But I see you have not gotten any replies, so I wanted to try.

First off, is he the type of person capable of communicating? If so, you are lucky. You need to sit him down for a face to face talk about this. If he's able to do that, then you will know more about how to move forward. Plus others here can advise you with a little more info.

Sorry I don't have much to offer. I am sorry you are going through this. Best of luck.

Btw, you are very smart to keep up on his finances. If he's not willing to talk, and you can't get any further in the situation, you need to act on things as far as the money goes.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Butterfly1014 said:


> Ok I'm just not sure if I am having a moment but I do think that all avenues should be used before giving up on a marriage. My H and I haven't really spoken except for a heated argument when he said it was over. He is staying with his parents and our son is with myself and I at our house. His mother told me to give him sometime and space but I don't really know what to do. He has came to get our son four times in the month since he has been gone and every time he does he acts up wants his Dad home, he is autistic and hates change. I really don't even know how to approach the conversation to either trying to R (which I would rather try) but have plan b ready D. I have know idea how to do that. His family has money and I guess the only smart thing I did was copy his self employment ledger he keeps his paid jobs in bc he took everything else. Some of the things that I have read on hear scare me.


Well, you cant go down ANY avenues if he isnt willing to even have a conversation. Why is he done with the marriage? What happened to cause that argument? How old is your son? Do you work?

Not knowing any history here or details, I would say give him his space, but tell him some kind of time limit that you expect some communication about things. Tell him that you will respect his wish for some space, but if he doesnt discuss things with you within two weeks that you will be filing for divorce. Surely that will get you at least some kind of response. If he wont discuss, then you move forward and file. That doesnt mean it actually happens, but you cannot sit in limbo forever.


----------

